# Sticky  Yamaha NS-AW190WH 2-Way Indoor/Outdoor Speakers (Pair, White)



## Reviews Bot

*Yamaha NS-AW190WH 2-Way Indoor/Outdoor Speakers (Pair, White)*

*Description:*
Yamaha's NS-AW190WH 2-way, all-weather indoor/outdoor speakers feature weatherproof terminals, 120 Watts max input, 6 Ohms impedance, magnetic shielding, fully adjustable mounting brackets, and aluminum grills.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Yamaha*EAN*0027108105222*Feature*All-Weather speaker system
Adjustable mounting bracket included
120w maximum input power
5" High compliance PP mica filled woofers
.5" PEI dome tweeter*Item Height*14.2 inches*Item Length*12 inches*Item Width*7.7 inches*Label*YAMAHA*Manufacturer*YAMAHA*MPN*NS-AW190WH*NumberOfItems*2*Package Height*7.7 inches*Package Length*14.6 inches*Package Weight*7.1 pounds*Package Width*12.3 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*NS-AW190WH*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*YAMAHA*SKU*33442*Studio*YAMAHA*Title*Yamaha NS-AW190WH 2-Way Indoor/Outdoor Speakers (Pair, White)*UPC*027108105222*UPCList - UPCListElement*027108105222*Item Weight*6.95 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*NS-AW190WH*Model*NS-AW190WH*Color*White*Department*Electronics*Warranty*2 Years Parts, 2 Years Labor


----------

